# Link Farbe ändern



## Der-Peiniger (1. November 2004)

Hallo...Wollte mal fragen wie ich die Linkfarbe ändern kann ? Mich nervt das hässliche blau...wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte...

Gruss Olli


----------



## Gumbo (1. November 2004)

Nach meiner Antwort wirst du hoffentlich verstehen, dass Fragen betrefflich der Gestaltung eher ins CSS-Forum gehören…
SELFHTML: CSS Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Pseudoformate / :link, :visited, :hover, :active, :focus (Pseudoformate für Verweise)


----------



## kle-ben (1. November 2004)

Hi erstmal
Also entweder du setzt in den Link nochn fonttag rein oder
du machst das mit css.
Geh mal davon aus das du auch das lästige underlined loswerden willst?
Hier mal meine styles, einfach in den head reinsetzen und ab gehts:

```
<style type="text/css">
a:link { text-decoration:none; font-weight:bold; font-size:12px;}
a:link { color:#3F3F3F }
a:visited { text-decoration:none; font-weight:bold; font-size:12px;}
a:visited { color:#3F3F3F; }
A:hover { color: #000000; font-weight:bold; font-size:12px;}
</style>
```
Einfach mal bischen mit rumspielen.
Is auchn hover drin  
Viel Spas damit.
Gruß


----------



## Der-Peiniger (1. November 2004)

Also

@gumbo: Bin nicht so der Held, das ich genau weiß wo wie was hinkommt ;] Ich werd es mir merken

@kle-ben: Ich bedanke mich bei dir...Werd direkt mal bisschen austesten  Die Firma dankt...

bye


----------



## Gumbo (1. November 2004)

Es sollte auch eher ein Ratschlag als ein Vorwurf sein.

Übrigens ließe sich kle-bens Vorschlag noch vereinfachen:
	
	
	



```
a:link,
a:visited {
	color: #3F3F3F;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
	color: #000000;
}
```


----------



## mobs (3. November 2004)

Immer diese CSS-Spiele ^^


```
<body link=ff0000>
```

wuerde auch schon reichen. Dann ist dein Link rot.


----------

